
Flight Simulator hands-on: Microsoft looks different 20k feet in the air - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/07/ms-flight-simulator-our-yoke-on-look-at-new-features-gorgeous-flights/
======
mrkwse
I'm incredibly excited for MSFS. I always adored the older versions while
younger, even with only a basic flight stick. In the current circumstances it
seems a great way to satisfy a bit of wanderlust responsibly, even if I do
intend quite early on to attempt a bit of airborne commuting to and from the
airfield next to my office.

